# Leak - Where To Start?



## Couvgrizz (May 19, 2010)

We purchased our 2005 28RSS a couple of weeks ago and went camping over Memorial Day (pouring rain). It was a great trip and we stayed dry. We did not see any leaks and were very happy with the trailer.

Fast forward a week to the last few days we have had rain and then some more rain. The trailer is parked on the side of my house. The way it is parked it slopes to the door side of the trailer and slightly to the back as well. I went out today and noticed the top, front right bunk mattress looked damp. It was not wet but damp. So now I am not real happy and started pulling things out to see if anymore problems. I end up finding water in my front closet (inside front door and on the right) at the baseboard. When I say water there is not much but when I push the trim I can see it.

At this point I hope it is a new leak (the previous original owner always had it covered) and that I just need to find the leak/recaulk. I am hoping someone out there may have had a similar experience. It seems like it will be nearly impossible to find the exact place where water may be getting in. Should I just recaulk the whole front end of the trailer? What is the best caulk for the job? Any hints/advice/best practice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My previous 2004 Outback had some weep holes around the frame of the window...make sure those are clean so the water can drain.

The other issue you might be having is condensation from the last outing. If your last trip was really wet, then when folks came inside with wet clothes...warm air on inside will pull that water into the air and then it has to go somewhere. Most of that happens on windows (colder outside) and this excess water will run off on the mattress. I'm guessing this is your problem vs a real leak.

You need to get some dehumidifiers for the Outback. You will be SHOCKED by the amount of water they pull out of the air....REALLY!!!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

A regular home dehumidifier will work well also.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dicor self leveling caulk from the RV parts store is what you want to use IF you find damaged caulk on the roof of the trailer.

With water in multiple places it is most likely condensation but inspect the roof to besure it is not an issue anyway, inspection should be done twice a year even if covered.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a similar leak last year that puzzled the hell out of me. On my 2005 28RSDS, the front lower bunk on the curb side had water spots on it with a blue spot on the pillow. I look up at the light above the bunk and notice that there is water in it. So I take the light off and it was filled with water and now all of the connections are corroded (hence the blue) and the wires just fell off. Mind you, the upper bunk is totally dry and no signs of water intrusion. Hmmmm. I let the lower bunk dry out for a week or so and replace the light. I get up the roof one day just to see what is going on and I found small cracks along the front seam where the roof meets the front cap. A trip to my local RV store for Dicor self leveling stuff and come home to remove all of the old caulk from that area and put down some new Dicor on 95 degree day (it really self leveled with the heat). Have not any water leakage since then. The water was apparently running down the curb side and must followed that wire down to the lower bunk and on to the mattress. I did notice some "bubbling" of the gelcoat on the curb side front corner later on. No major damage though.

Jimmie


----------



## Couvgrizz (May 19, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Dicor self leveling caulk from the RV parts store is what you want to use IF you find damaged caulk on the roof of the trailer.
> 
> With water in multiple places it is most likely condensation but inspect the roof to besure it is not an issue anyway, inspection should be done twice a year even if covered.


Should I use the same Dicor self leveling caulk around the windows, lights, etc?


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Couvgrizz said:


> Dicor self leveling caulk from the RV parts store is what you want to use IF you find damaged caulk on the roof of the trailer.
> 
> With water in multiple places it is most likely condensation but inspect the roof to besure it is not an issue anyway, inspection should be done twice a year even if covered.


Should I use the same Dicor self leveling caulk around the windows, lights, etc?
[/quote]

Yes and also the seams along the edge of the roof


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tangooutback said:


> Dicor self leveling caulk from the RV parts store is what you want to use IF you find damaged caulk on the roof of the trailer.
> 
> With water in multiple places it is most likely condensation but inspect the roof to besure it is not an issue anyway, inspection should be done twice a year even if covered.


Should I use the same Dicor self leveling caulk around the windows, lights, etc?
[/quote]

Yes and also the seams along the edge of the roof
[/quote]

Actually no you should only use Dicor on the roof to seal horizontal seams.

The windows and most other side wall penetrations are sealed with Butyl tape and should not need any additional caulk. The only exception are the light fixtures and decorative trim. On these use silicone caulk and you can color match or use clear.


----------



## Couvgrizz (May 19, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Dicor self leveling caulk from the RV parts store is what you want to use IF you find damaged caulk on the roof of the trailer.
> 
> With water in multiple places it is most likely condensation but inspect the roof to besure it is not an issue anyway, inspection should be done twice a year even if covered.


Should I use the same Dicor self leveling caulk around the windows, lights, etc?
[/quote]

Yes and also the seams along the edge of the roof
[/quote]

Actually no you should only use Dicor on the roof to seal horizontal seams.

The windows and most other side wall penetrations are sealed with Butyl tape and should not need any additional caulk. The only exception are the light fixtures and decorative trim. On these use silicone caulk and you can color match or use clear.
[/quote]

I ended up getting some of the Dicor self-leveling lap sealant for the roof seams and ProFlex RV flexible sealant for around the lights, markers, awning brackets, etc.


----------



## Couvgrizz (May 19, 2010)

Couvgrizz said:


> Dicor self leveling caulk from the RV parts store is what you want to use IF you find damaged caulk on the roof of the trailer.
> 
> With water in multiple places it is most likely condensation but inspect the roof to besure it is not an issue anyway, inspection should be done twice a year even if covered.


Should I use the same Dicor self leveling caulk around the windows, lights, etc?
[/quote]

Yes and also the seams along the edge of the roof
[/quote]

Actually no you should only use Dicor on the roof to seal horizontal seams.

The windows and most other side wall penetrations are sealed with Butyl tape and should not need any additional caulk. The only exception are the light fixtures and decorative trim. On these use silicone caulk and you can color match or use clear.
[/quote]

I ended up getting some of the Dicor self-leveling lap sealant for the roof seams and ProFlex RV flexible sealant for around the lights, markers, awning brackets, etc.
[/quote]

Sorry for a silly question but, when I apply the Dicor caulk to the roof seams, etc, do I leave it on without smoothing it in with a finger or something? Not exactly sure if I need to rub it in or put a little pressure on the applied caulk. Any advice/assistance again would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As the name implies it is self leveling. Just prep the surface by cleaning and when it is dry put the Dicor on and let it do its thing.


----------



## Couvgrizz (May 19, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> As the name implies it is self leveling. Just prep the surface by cleaning and when it is dry put the Dicor on and let it do its thing.


So the weather cleared and I just got the ladder out to check out the front right corner of the trailer roof. This is where I thought there may be a leak. Well I found a small (probably an inch tear) in the roof. What should I now be concerned about? I assume the Dicor self leveling caulk is not intended to repair this tear. I have seen people talk about the Eternabond tape. Is this for this problem?


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Couvgrizz said:


> As the name implies it is self leveling. Just prep the surface by cleaning and when it is dry put the Dicor on and let it do its thing.


So the weather cleared and I just got the ladder out to check out the front right corner of the trailer roof. This is where I thought there may be a leak. Well I found a small (probably an inch tear) in the roof. What should I now be concerned about? I assume the Dicor self leveling caulk is not intended to repair this tear. I have seen people talk about the Eternabond tape. Is this for this problem?
[/quote]

Yes it is. My father tore about five feet of his roof and used that tape and has lasted for 5 years now with no leaks. also i would take it to your local rv dealer to perform a leak test to maybe identify any additional problem areas.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Eternabond tape is great stuff. Once you repair the tear with the tape, put some dicor around the edge of it. Not required but it will help prevent any chance of the edge lifting (not that that is a big concern) and you will good to go.


----------

